# You asked for more pics, you got it!!



## luvlongears (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, so here are some more pics of our mules. Badger is the big black one, Casey is the smaller black one and Partner is the sorrel. Also there are some of our appaloosa mule but we sold him a few weeks ago. I don't know how to put text in-between each pic sorry.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll be taking all of those with ribbons at christmas time, please!


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

Your mules are awesome! They seem to do it all 

All of these great pictures are making me want a mule more and more...


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

your fella rearing to eat some leaves reminds me of one of my horses ... those dare devils. love your mules!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Haileyyy said:


> All of these great pictures are making me want a mule more and more...


Me too! Now to come up with a good reason to sell the hubby on the idea...

Thanks for sharing more pics, love them.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I know nothing of mules but they look good to me.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

They are so freaking cute! 

I want one!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Love the mule foal! So cute!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They're all so lovely, and that longears foal is just too cute! :happydance:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh my, I think I need a mule.


----------



## luvlongears (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments about my mules. They are pretty special to me and a pleasure to own. They are definately versitile. Can't beat their sure footedness in the mountains. Pretty much anything you know about horses, it is the exact opposite for mules!! (As far as training and out smarting) You would have to get up pretty early in the morning and pack a big lunch if you think you are going to out smart a mule very easily!!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

So how do you train them? Have you a mule trainer, have books, or did ya wing it?


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice mules!! 

The picture of you competing in the trail course and the one of whomever was driving, those look like they were taken during Mule Days in Bishop (the barns and arenas looked familiar).


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow how adorable, looks like they all have a very kind eye too!


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Those are some good looking mules. If I hadn't gotten my Belgian I would have gotten a mule. I'm obsessed with them.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Roberto said:


> Nice mules!!
> 
> The picture of you competing in the trail course and the one of whomever was driving, those look like they were taken during Mule Days in Bishop (the barns and arenas looked familiar).


Hi, this is her sister. You are right, they go to Bishop every year. I've gone with them before. It's a blast!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

They are all gorgeous! I sure hope to be able to do that much with my girl!


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey SinSin4635, 

I thought those bleachers looked familiar. Just did their Labor Day Fair Horse show over the holiday weekend. Weather was beautiful and unfortunately or fortunately there weren't that many participants. So the classes went quickly and the judge was able to talk to each participant in the class and give them tips about improving. If the show would have been bigger, like last years, there would have been no interaction. 

The only downside of the event, was a lady got thrown from her horse and was severly injured. 

Anyways back on topic, nice looking mules!


----------

